# Thoshiba tv lcd 30wl46 no picture



## tnomedasac (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a toshiba tv lcd 30wl46, last week picture just gone, audio ok but the screen turn pitch black.anything i can do?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tnomedasac

Check all your connections to your set make sure they are secure, disconnect any other devices that maybe interfering with your set. Switch to different channels to see if the screen appears, make sure that the remote is not locked. Do you see a menu screen ? If not, the problem could be a faulty inverter or a bad power supply.


----------

